# Hollywood Hair How-To: Heidi Klumâ€™s Glam Bun



## daer0n (Mar 25, 2008)

Who didnâ€™t think that *Heidi Klum* looked simply stunning on the red carpet? Her trÃ¨s chic high structured bun paired with minimal makeup reminded me of a modern-day *Grace Kelly*. You can thank her hairstylist, Helena Faccenda (who used Victoriaâ€™s Secret So Sexy hair products), and her makeup artist, Linda Hay (who used Victoriaâ€™s Secret Very Sexy Makeup) for this pretty, prim look!
Luckily Eugene Toye, a fantastic stylist at the Rita Hazan salon, has shared his quick, easy to follow, step-by-step tips on how YOU can get *Heidiâ€™s* haute hair look :
*~* This look is ideal for someone with long hairâ€¦ To get a similar look, start by pulling your hair into a high ponytail, and secure with elastic.
*~* Separate a 2-inch section of the ponytail and pin to the side; this will be used as the headband piece.
*~ *Take the rest of your hair and with a comb, start teasing the hair by sliding the comb down the hair shaft towards the scalp in short bursts.
*~ *Use small sections of hair, as this will help secure the shape. Once you are finished teasing, smooth the top section of your ponytail, gather hair and wrap/roll into the shape of a bun.
*~*Secure with bobby pins and smooth any even/loose hairs with a comb and hairspray.
*~*Lastly, take the original 2 inch section and wrap it around the base of the bun and secure with bobby pins. Gorgeous, elegant and red carpet worthy!
Source


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2008)

more Heidi she looks great!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice, but I have no hair, lol, thanks for posting


----------



## daer0n (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL Aprill


----------



## petrishina (Mar 25, 2008)

It such beautiful, any hairdress will approach it


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought she looked beautiful at the Oscars.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a big ass bun.. LOL


----------



## niksaki (Mar 26, 2008)

shes totally glam! love it


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL is it just me or does it look kind of huge


----------



## vera07love (Mar 29, 2008)

she is gorgeous but her hair looks too big... lol


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for that, Nuri!


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks a lot =]


----------



## alexandriamarie (Mar 30, 2008)

i would never wear it, but it is beautiful!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 30, 2008)

it looks gorgeous on her but I bet I'd look pretty foolish if I did my hair like that, lol

Imagine wearing it like that for work!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2008)

LMAO Rosie!


----------

